# 5.1-Sound auf Stereo-Kopfhörern



## Unbenannt123 (21. Juli 2008)

*5.1-Sound auf Stereo-Kopfhörern*

Vor paar Monaten stand ich vor der Entscheidung -2.1 oder gleich 5.1-Headset?-. Es war mir wichtig einen Surround-Sound zu haben.
Warum ich mich für die 2.1-er entschieden habe ist klar: Mit bspw. X-Fi CMMS-3D ist es, nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen, perfekt möglich, Surround-Sound perfekt mit gewöhnlichen Stereo-Kopfhörern darzustellen. Egal ob Spiel oder Film, überall habe ich mit meiner X-Fi Extreme Music eine super Einhüllung.

Ein Klasse Beispiel für jenes ist dieses Sound-Demo (*Kopfhörer auf und Augen zu!*).

YouTube - Virtual Barber Shop (Audio...use headphones, close ur eyes)

Einfach nur genial.


----------



## Lee (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: 5.1-Sound auf Stereo-Kopfhörern*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUDTlvagjJA
Ich habs nochmal richtig verlinkt 

Es ist gigantisch. Ich habe noch nie etwas vergleichbares gehört


----------



## Bullveyr (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: 5.1-Sound auf Stereo-Kopfhörern*

Ich bin schon lange ein Verfechter von guten Stereo-Kopfhörern (+ CMSS-3D, Dolby Headphone, etc. ...), siehe meine Posts in diesem Unterforum. 

Wenn man sich mit der Thematik etwas beschäftigt, stellt man schnell fest wieso 5.1 Headsets nicht funktionieren (neben dem schlechteren Klang im Vergleich zu Stereo-KH).

Eine Kunstkopfaufnahme wir Virtual Barber Shop (bzw. Virtual Haircut) ist eine nette Möglichkeit zu demonstrieren was auf nem KH grundsätzlich möglich ist, hat aber mit Surround-Emulation durch CMSS-3D od. Dolby Headphone relativ wenig zu tun.


----------



## Unbenannt123 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: 5.1-Sound auf Stereo-Kopfhörern*

Wie gesagt, es ist eine reine Sound-Demo ohne Bild und soll ja auch nur der Demonstration dienen. 


Wenn man Surround-Emulation durch CMSS-3D genießen möchte, sollte man eine vernünftige Soundkarte und ein (möglichst neueres) Spiel besitzen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: 5.1-Sound auf Stereo-Kopfhörern*

Es gibt echt Leute, die das auch kennen 

Der Mensch hört theoretisch eh nur Stereo. Der Gehirn berechnet aus den Zeitabständen zwischen der Ankunft der Signale auf jedem Ohr den Raumklang.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Dolby Headphone sogar nochmal ne Ecke besser als CMSS-3D.

Der Raumklang ist dank Dolby Headphone auf meinen Sennheiser HD 595 nahezu perfekt


----------

